

Bill from Lavaboom here – I need your advice. - BillFranklin

Hey guys, I&#x27;m a co-founder of Lavaboom.com. We&#x27;re trying to get more people sending PGP encrypted email, we&#x27;ve built an emailer that&#x27;s easy to use and we&#x27;re promoting it to people who use insecure email providers. What do you think we&#x27;re missing on the website that would persuade someone to switch to a more secure email provider with less features than mainstream competitors?
======
meira
Hi Bill! I think it's a great idea and got here doing a search to change my
email provider. Some thoughts: \- Provide my old email to you in order to
create a new one is a leak of privacy. \- Pay it with credit card would be
too. \- Anonymity is good together with privacy because you diminish losses
when something goes wrong \- This is trend and I bet on it.

~~~
BillFranklin
Hey Meira, thanks so much for your feedback! I think you're right about the
email sign up, it's purely for the private beta roll out and we use three-way
encryption to protect users who sign up. We plan to allow Bitcoin, Dogecoin
and Litecoin :-) German laws oblige us to ask for paying users data (e.g. name
and address) but we don't actually check or verify this data. Free users can
sign up and provide zero information (apart from an email during private
beta).

